# Auf der Suche: MMO



## Deathnero (22. Mai 2017)

Heyho,

ich suche ein MMO und habe bereits einige "getestet", jedoch war keines wirklich für mich bzw. der Anfang nicht so prickelnd. Ich frage daher die nette und erfahrene Community, ob Ihr mir den helfen könnt?
Mir ist die Grafik,  das Zeitalter, ob Pay2Win/Pay2Play/F2P relativ egal. Ob man viel oder wenig Grinden/farmen muss, ob man viele/keine Dungeons machen muss - ist mir alles relativ egal...
Ich will, so wie damals ein MMO-RPG Browsergame mal war, einen Charakter, bei dem ich bei jeden Levelaufstieg etc. SELBST die Stats entscheiden bzw. ändern kann. Um es zu verdeutlichen:
Es gab Healer die critten konnten, es gab tanks die entweder viel Leben, viel Resistenz und/oder viel Selbstheilung hatten. Einen DD mit höheren Critschaden oder Lifesteal? Qual der Wahl... aber auch sehr "einzigartig", wie ich feststellen musste.
Spiele wie etwa; EVE Online, World of Tanks/Ships/Warcraft, Star Trek sind eher die falsche Richtung, ich möchte lieber eine Person spielen, als quasi ein Schiff etc...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch ungefähr meine Vorstellungen zeigen! Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Gast20180803 (22. Mai 2017)

The Elder Scrolls Online  ist so ein Spiel dort kannst du alles machen und die klasse so gestallten wie du es möchtest, solltest dazu das abenteurer packet mitnehmen und kannst mit jedem volk alle klassen spielen, auch ob sie magica basiert spielst oder doch lieber ausdauer du entscheidest, ob heilender tank oder tankender dd alles ist möglich


----------



## BunkerFunker (22. Mai 2017)

Oder wie wäre es mit Star Wars the old Republic? Dort existieren ebenfalls verschiedene Klassen die du nach Belieben aufleveln und aufrüsten kannst. Ich denke man hat auch recht lange daran zu spielen, bis man mit seinem Charakter zufrieden ist, aber es gibt ne gute Auswahl zur Verteilung der Skill-Punkte.

Hier auf dieser Seite findest du eine Auflistung der Klassen.


----------



## Deathnero (22. Mai 2017)

Heyho,

vielen Dank für die Antworten. Ist es nicht etwa bei SW so, dass man im Grunde dennoch jemand ist, der mit nem Laserschwert rumrennt, aber sich nur darin unterscheidet, welche "Macht" (-Fähigkeiten, -Talente) man benutzt?
TESO ist bereits auf meiner Liste, nur hab' ich bereits den Singleplayer ca. 2k Stunden lang gespielt, daher die Frage: Was gibt es dort Neues (Nicht Quests gemeint) bzw. inwiefern unterscheidet es sich vom Singleplayer?

Ich habe natürlich etliche Reviews, Tests, Top-100-Auflistungen etc. durchgeforstet. Meist bleibt es aber dabei hängen, dass man nur vorgefertigte Klassen hat und dadurch nicht wirklich Individuell erscheint. Als Beispiel:
Es stehen 5 DD's Nahkampf vor dir, der eine hat aber 100k Leben mehr als die anderen, dafür weniger Schaden. Der Eine enorm hohen DPS oder Burst, wiederum der andere extrem starke Crits oder Lifesteal.
Zwar hab' ich schon verstanden, dass in den neueren MMO (-RPGs) immer auf Balance geachtet wird. Aber die versuchen es genau in die falsche Richtung zu lenken; Du hast einen Nahkämpfer, also entweder Tanky oder bisserl Burst-Schaden mit Rotation. Ende aus. Oder anders; Du bist ein Nahkampf-Tank und möchtest heilen? Nennen wir dich Paladin, geben dir viel Tankyness und du darfst sanfte Buffs vergeben, der Schaden ist natürlich wenig! Ach? Was ist, wenn ich einen Paladin haben möchte mit erhöhten Resistenzen, normale Tankyness und dafür starke Buffs? Pustekuchen. 

Mir wurde schon von Freunden gesagt, dass es solche Spiele nicht mehr gibt, oder nur in anderer Form (LoL - Du kannst Ashe auf Tank bauen, wenn du willst), aber das Ganze ist meist temporär bzw. soll es nicht in der Form geben, wie ich es mir wünschen würde. Ich kann mir schlicht und ergreifend nicht vorstellen, dass es sowas nicht gibt^^. Vielleicht ist ja eines der oben genannten bereits sowas


----------



## Deathnero (23. Mai 2017)

Ich habe etwas recherchiert und bin auf folgende Anforderungen gekommen:
Viel Grinden, viel/endlosen Endcontent, die Möglichkeit die Attribute/Fähigkeiten bzw. Stats selbst zu gestalten/ändern und ein dynamisches Kampfsystem. Folgende Hab ich gefunden die diverse Dinge besitzen:

World of Warcraft (ach wirklich) 
+viel Grinding
+viel Endcontent
+einigermaßen dynamisch
---Wie sieht es mit den Attributen aus? 

Guild Wars 2
+angeblich Grinding vorhanden
+sehr PVP-lastig dafür
+sehr dynamisches Kampfsystem
-Endcontent soll mager vorhanden sein
-Keine Möglichkeit von irgendwelchen Attributseinstellungen

Dofus
+viel Grinding
+enormer Endcontent
+Attributseinstellungen
-2D bzw. Rundenbasierendes Kampfsystem?

Star Wars wird heute Abend mal angespielt, TESO erst Anfang nächster Woche. Vielleicht wisst Ihr derweil, welche MMO's sonst noch empfehlenswert sind. Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## hazelol (23. Mai 2017)

WoW ist und bleibt das MMO mit der größsten langzeit motivation, auch wenn ich aktuell nicht mehr spiele, habe ich in den letzten 10 jahren doch mit unterbrechungen fast durchgehend gespielt. bei den meisten MMO´s fehlt eben die langzeitmotivation und der entsprechende content. seperate attribut verteilung gibt es in wow nicht attribute werden durch ausrüstung verteilt und meist gibt es nur 1 max. 2 entscheidungsmöglichkeiten je spezialisierung pro klasse. insofern relativ limitiert. 

bei ark und bei conan exiles gibt es meines wissens solch ein von dir beschriebenes system. inwieweit diese games dir zusagen müsstest du mal sehen.


----------



## Incursio (26. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn das Game ziemlich alt ist, aber Metin2 dürfte in deine Richtung gehen. Du kannst deine Skillpunkte selbst verteilen, und deine Rüstung ist individuell gestalltbar. Es wird so gut wie nie die selbe Rüstung geben und du brauchst ziemlich lange um das "perfekte" eq zu kriegen und auch das max. lvl zu erreichen dauert einige Zeit.


----------



## Magera (27. Mai 2017)

Metin2 ist müll. bitte hört auf dieses Spiel weiter zu empfehlen.


----------



## Todesklinge (28. Mai 2017)

Wie wäre es mit Path of Exile, da kannst du vieles selbst bestimmen. Vor allem durch die Attribute. 
Ich selber habe es noch nicht gespielt und kenne das nur vom hören und sagen, sofern ich falsch liege bitte um Korrektur 

Ich glaube du suchst so ein ähnliches Spiel wie ich es auch gerne hätte, Individualisierung und Persönlichkeit zum Charakter. So ein Spiel gibt es fast kaum und wenn sind die schon älter.


----------



## Incursio (28. Mai 2017)

Magera schrieb:


> Metin2 ist müll. bitte hört auf dieses Spiel weiter zu empfehlen.



Haste auch eine Begründung dazu? Anstatt einfach rumzumeckern


----------



## Magera (31. Mai 2017)

Jap, Das spiel ist so Grind lastig und ohne den Shop ab einem bestimmten lvl nicht mehr spielbar. Zudem ist es absolut monoton, sowohl Grafisch als auch inhaltlich.
Von deiner Flexibilität bzw der gestalltungsmöglichkeit des chars ganz zu schweigen. die ist nahezu null. (Optisch)
Rüstungen in den stats lassen sich zwar beeinflussen, dies aber auch nur sehr teuer bzw über den shop.  Und wirklich viele kombinationen die Sinn machen gibt es da auch nicht. selbiges ist es bei den Skillpunkten.  4 Statuswerte, davon  2 pro klasse wichtig, wow, was für eine gestaltung. 8 Skills pro klasse, was für eine auswahl. 
Von freier Gestaltung oder entfaltung kann da wirklich nicht die Rede sein. 
Oh und hatte ich schon erwähnt das du für fast alles im Shop einkaufen musst?

Ergo, ein absolutes Müll spiel ohne Langzeitmotivation.
Wenn man mal was zum blödeln für einen Abend sucht, dann mag es noch gehen, aber sonst... neeee


----------



## kronicz1337 (31. Mai 2017)

Deathnero schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> ich suche ein MMO und habe bereits einige "getestet", jedoch war keines wirklich für mich bzw. der Anfang nicht so prickelnd. Ich frage daher die nette und erfahrene Community, ob Ihr mir den helfen könnt?
> Mir ist die Grafik,  das Zeitalter, ob Pay2Win/Pay2Play/F2P relativ egal. Ob man viel oder wenig Grinden/farmen muss, ob man viele/keine Dungeons machen muss - ist mir alles relativ egal...
> ...



Ist dem TE doch egal, wie die Grafik ist, geschweige denn wie P2W das Game ist, auch wenn ich Dir recht gebe? Für mich ist das Spiel auch nur ein Stück Nostalgie, dass ich einmal im Monat auspacke, weil ich es früher gerne gespielt habe.


----------



## Tyvokky (10. Juni 2017)

Hej  hast schon mal Black Desert Online getestet? 

Black Desert Online ist ein sehr schnelles Spiel was die fights angeht. Char Erstellung hab ich sowas Detailliertes noch nie gesehen. End Gane ist auch Mega Interessant da für jeden was dabei ist. Skill technisch wird man eigentlich auch nirgends reingezwungen. Mobs klopfen kannst da auch bis zum umfallen. Die Grafik ist auch ganz nice da lohnt sich die neue Grafikkarte. Für mich eins der besten Spiele der neueren Zeit.

Da ich finde das SWTOR leider relativ unattraktiv geworden ist. Da es so wie ich finde sehr runtergeschraubt wurde von den Anforderungen und man daher das Game nur für die Story noch brauchen kann. 

TESO bin ich selbst grad noch am austesten da ich es nicht von Anfang an kenne kann ich dazu nichts sagen aber es macht mir viel Spaß.


----------



## Magera (12. Juni 2017)

@Tyvokky,
Gib dann mal ne einschätzung was deiner meinung nach besser ist, ob BDO oder TESO.
Bin da auch grad am überlegen.
hab mit BDO angefangen und überlege nun ob ich es lass und mit TESO anfang, oder ob ich mehr Zeit in BDO investiere.

Hab halt nur für eines von beiden Games Zeit


----------



## Todesklinge (15. Juni 2017)

BDO ist halt ein langweiliger Grinder der zumindest schön in Szene gesetzt wird.
Inhaltlich bietet das Spiel sehr wenig.
Handel gibt es nicht und sonstige Gruppensachen beschränken sich nur auf das töten von Monstern, was wiederum der Grind ist und langweilig wird.

Noch dazu kommt ein gigantischer Frustfaktor, wenn man seine Ausrüstung verbessern will und alles ist ZUFÄLLIG, der größte Schwachpunkt an dem Spiel.

PvP ist auch sehr schlecht geregelt, da die Ausrüstung + Level spielentscheidend sind.
Die Story is bedingt beschissen, es gibt ein paar tolle Aufgaben... der großteil ist eben ziemlich beschissen.
Grob gesagt beziehen sich die ganzen Quests auf das Grinden oder farmen von Rohstoffen.

Derzeit spiele ich es noch ein wenig... habe halt schon etwas angesammelt und erspielt und man will ja nicht sofort aufgeben.
Das leveln ab Stufe 55 ist extrem beschissen, ca. 4-7% EXP pro Stunde, mit allen Bonis die es gibt... also wieder Grinden. Dadurch das die guten Grind-Spots schon von anderen Spielern benutzt werden, prügelt man sich im PvP grob gesagt um den Platz, um die Monster dort zu verdreschen zu können/dürfen.
PvP hat keine Auswirkung, wodurch das Trauerspiel endlos geht... eben weil der Verlierer keinen Nachteil bekommt.

Posten- und Gildenkrieg haben nur eine Funktion, um Geld daraus zu bekommen.
Es hat also keine Auswirkung auf das Spiel oder die Umgebung.
So gesehen, absolut Sinnfrei.
Man bekommt nichts und man verliert nichts.

Alle anderen Dinge, wie Handwerk, Sammeln oder sonst etwas, macht man nur für sich.
Da man nicht handeln kann, fällt dadurch ein sehr wichtiges Spielelement weg.
Es gibt zwar ein Auktionshaus... und das ist noch so beschissen gemacht.
Registrierte Gegenstände werden öffentlich für 15 Minuten angekündigt und dann darf man sich mit den anderen Zig tausenden von Spielern, um den Kauf per Glück, indirekt streiten.


----------



## Magera (16. Juni 2017)

Ok, das ist deine Ansicht. Danke dafür.
Mir macht es zumindest aktuell noch spass, mal sehen wie lange noch.

Das mit dem HAndel ist aber zb in WOW nicht anders, denke ich. 

Aber stimmt schon. das es sehr Grind lastig ist habe ich auch schon gemerkt. #
Außerdem geht einem das mit dem Taschenplätzen bzw Lager echt aufn kranz.

Werd es wahrscheinlich auf dauer genauso machen wie du, und es noch gelegentlich spielen.

Heist dann wohl das Morrowind gekauft wird 


Weiß da einer welche Packete ich mir dazu kaufen muss?

Hab ja gehört das in Morrowind one Tamriel drin ist, würde es daher reichen mir das zu holen oder muss ich da den rest alles auch kaufen?


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Juni 2017)

BDO ist meiner Meinung nach bis Stufe 55 ein sehr gutes Spiel was durchaus motiviert.
Darüber hinaus steigt der Frustfaktor extrem stark an.
Ganz so schlecht reden will ich es nicht, nut beschneidet das Spiel sich selber zu sehr, durch diese ganzen Einschränkungen.

The Elder Scrolls Online habe ich in der closed Beta mal gespielt und es hat eine gute Geschichte, leider ist meine Zeit recht begrenzt und andere Spiele warten auch noch.
Noch dazu sind solche Spiele und da gehört auch World of Warcraft dazu, recht unpersönlich und zu sehr “gleich“ gesetzt.
So das es eigentlich kaum eine Möglichkeit gibt, sich selber speziell zu entwickeln.
Vor allem bei World of Warcraft ist das leider der Fall.

Dort gibt es nur eine Waffe pro Klasse und das ist recht wenig an Vielfalt.


----------



## Todesklinge (16. Juni 2017)

One Tamriel ist sozusagen das Basis Spiel mit ein paar Extras.
Die beiden DLCs müssen seperat gekauft werden und kosten (beide?) ca. 15 Euro.
Siehe Gamestar Link.
The Elder Scrolls Online – One Tamriel im Test - Endlich Skyrim Online! - GameStar


----------



## Alabamaman (28. Juni 2017)

Tera hab ich ne weile gezockt PvP MEGA gut,Raid naja und Optik eines der Schönsten Gams


----------



## danomat (12. Juli 2017)

also ich habe vor zig jahren mal silkroad gespielt und war nun wieder auf der suche und bin nun bei bdo gelandet.  finde es sehr gut und langweilig ist da gar nix.  ein sehr komplexes spiel das am anfang neulinge sehr schnell frusten lässt.  hab man sich aber mal 4 wochen mit hilfe von erfahrenen spielern (gilde) eingelebt geht das spiel erst richtig los.


----------



## Karacay (9. August 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es im Moment kein gutes MMORPG (hab sehr viele getestet) aber ich warte auf Star Citizen, was aber wohl nicht ganz dein Style ist.


----------



## Magera (13. August 2017)

Es stehen aktuell 2-3 MMORPGs in Arbeit die recht interessant werden könnten. alleridings ist bei fast allen ein Erscheinungsdatum vor 2018 unwahrscheinlich. schade eigentlich.

Habe BDO mitlerweile auch aufgegeben, da es, so wie es mir auch prophezeit wurde, einfach recht schnell an Spaß verliert.

Nahc anzocken der Testphase von FFXIV werd ich wohl dann doch zu WoW zurückkehren  bis ebn was besseres raus kommt.

Leider ist ja nicht nur der MMORPG markt momentan recht trocken, das ist ja bei Single-Player RPGs genauso :-/


----------

